
Old-time ranchers used barbed-wire fences as phone network - PunksATawnyFill
http://www.homemadetools.net/forum/barbed-wire-telephone-lines-photos-72260
======
ksaj
The subsequent astronaut story is something to behold.

Life was clearly a lot simpler once. The barbed-wire telephone hack is pretty
much an old-time 2600 or Phrack article before its time. Great stuff.

